# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Stevia en el Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo a continuación un pequeño video sobre la Stevia en el Perú. Ahí encontrarán una breve reseña histórica del cultivo de este producto en el Perú, así como sus principales características.  Ojo con este producto, que en unos años podría aumentar drásticamente su consumo a nivel mundial si es que hacemos las cosas bien.      SaludosTemas similares: CULTIVOS DE STEVIA EN HUACHO PERÚ Stevia stevia Stevia y Sacha Inchi Stevia y Sacha Inchi

----------


## Gerencia Ecofertilizing

1.jpgBIOPACK STEVIA, puede ser aplicado por
fertirrigación para estimular una
brotación uniforme de raíces aumentando
la masa radicular. En aplicaciones
foliares, provee los nutrientes y la
energía necesaria para activar la brotación
uniforme de las yemas foliares.
BIOPACK STEVIA, provee los nutrientes y
la energía necesarios para ayudar a las
plantas a mejorar el movimiento de los
carbohidratos y proteínas desde las
hojas, tallos y raíces por lo que estimula
la elongación y crecimiento de la biomasa
foliar.
BIOPACK STEVIA, dirige la ruta de síntesis que
da origen a los principales edulcorantes
de Stevia es la del ácido giberélico,
en la que la cadena de terpenos se
alarga a partir de uniones sucesivas de
isopreno que requieren Mg2+ o Mn2+
visita www.ecofertilizing.com

----------

